# Retirement question.



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

I guess this is the right area to post this.....Being a full time police officer in Mass, what can I do with my retirement if I leave the state before being in for 10 years and being vested?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

If you’re not vested , you can roll the money in a retirement IRA 401k.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Or cash out and take a huge tax hit.


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks, definitely not taking the hit...or really leaving at this point. I figured you could roll it over. Thanks again


----------

